
Mafiaboy Grows Up; a Hacker Seeks Redemption - nickb
http://www.pcworld.com/article/152176/
======
Haskell
Look at this:

"Calce estimates that he had hacked into perhaps 40 percent of the major
universities in the United States, _using attack code that he picked up
online_"

and

"_He took denial of service attack code written by_ a hacker named Sinkhole
and developed a way to remotely train all of his approximately 200 university
networks on the same target simultaneously, he said."

I think some users are confusing Hacker News with Script Kiddies News.

~~~
nickb
How many script kiddies have taken down Yahoo or eBay?!

This is a classic case of someone hustling. He got caught and now he's saying
he's just someone who used someone else's tools and is just a nobody who
played around... all to lessen the blame for the crime he committed so he gets
a lighter sentence.

Don't believe everything you read.

~~~
josefresco
What kind of self respecting hacker would admit to the cops "yeah I'm a super
kick ass hacker with mad skills" and risk invoking more punishment/hassle?

"I learned how from the Intertubes officer."

------
Jasber
This is one reason why its so important to keep your home computer secure. A
single cable connection doesn't do much, but tens or hundreds of thousands can
easily bring down a big site.

It takes half a brain to build a botnet to DDOS. It takes much more skill to
be on the other side protecting against these attacks. Good for Mafiaboy.

------
phil_collins
i remember it was somebody else who did the time for those ddos attacks

